# [python] disinstallato per errore[risolto]

## MadMac

Ciao a tutto il forum...

Ho combinato un pasticciaccio..... in poche parole a seguito di segnalazioni su problematiche riferite a python , ho avuto la sciagurata idea di fare come gli smanettoni usano: ho disinstallato python con l'idea di reinstallare.

Morale della favola emerge non trova piu' l'interprete e muore li.....

Domanda come si potrebbe fare per ripristinare la funzionalita' di emerge reistallando python? tenendo presente che non ho idea di come installare su gentoo senza usare emerge....    :Crying or Very sad: 

Grazie...Last edited by MadMac on Tue Mar 16, 2004 5:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xlyz

scaricati uno stage1. Copia il contenuto di usr/lib/python2.x . emerge dovrebbe funzionare di nuovo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai due modi per mettere a posto le cose.

1. entri con livecd e fai un emerge python

2. trovi i compilati di python (non trovo il link in cui spiega come fare)

----------

## xlyz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. trovi i compilati di python (non trovo il link in cui spiega come fare)[/list]

 

eccolo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=957324#957324  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MadMac

Grazie dei suggerimenti..... ma...

Ma solo copiando il python2.2 e ricostruendo i due link (python -> python2 ->pyton2.2) non e' sufficiente. Il problema era iniziato con un emerge sync - emerge world. Il python era stato aggiornato al 2.3. Poi il fattaccio... (posso iscrivermi al post ultima cazzata con gentoo).

Tra l'altro anche Apache2.0.48 si rifiuta di partire:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [Tue Mar 16 02:04:03 2004] [crit] (92)Protocol not available: make_sock: for address [::]:80, apr_socket_opt_set: (IPV6_V6ONLY)
> 
> no listening sockets available, shutting down
> ...

 

Nulla di toccato nei file di conf. di apache. IPV6 tra l'altro non e' abilitato.

Va be una per volta..... ora emerge si muove ma mi da errore. Il seguente...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pc2 bin # emerge --help
> 
> Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix>
> ...

 

Primo passo fatto ... Non ho potuto, o meglio non riesco ad utilizzare l'emerge come suggerito da fedeliallalinea.

----------

## randomaze

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> Va be una per volta..... ora emerge si muove ma mi da errore. Il seguente...
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> pc2 bin # emerge --help
> ...

 

Sembrerebbe che hai dei problemi con i vari path del python.

Hai provato ad avviare l'interprete da linea di comando per vedere cosa succede?

----------

## MadMac

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sembrerebbe che hai dei problemi con i vari path del python.
> 
> Hai provato ad avviare l'interprete da linea di comando per vedere cosa succede?

 

Ecco qui....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pc2 root # python
> 
> Could not find platform dependent libraries <exec_prefix>
> ...

 

Lo stesso errore che ricevo con "emerge" ovviamente lo ricevo per tutti i comandi che utilizzano python come per es.: env-update.

L'errore inizialmente avveniva quando ho cercato di aggiornare python alla vers. con la procedura segnalata nella main page di gentoo.it

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per i cultori del Python, è stata rilasciata come stabile per architetture x86 la versione 2.3.3. Per chi volesse fare l'aggiornamento:
> 
> emerge sync
> ...

 

Non veniva completato il comando ... ora non ricordo piu' per cosa.... di fatto ho pensato che togliere e rimettere poteva essere una soluzione.... Senza pensare/sapere che emerge e i comandi basati su python senza "illo" ciccia .....

Al fin della fiera mi  tocchera' reinstallare la gentoo ???   :Crying or Very sad: 

Grazie dell'interessamento

----------

## randomaze

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>]
> 
> Al fin della fiera mi  tocchera' reinstallare la gentoo ???  
> ...

 

Speriamo di no, in linea di massima ci sono alcuni path da aggiustare e dopo (quando funziona) riemergi il python.

Non avendo il mio PC a portata di mano però posso solo andare a intuizione, uuello che sembra e che le librerie siano nel posto sbagliato, tipo la tua variabile CHOSTS differente da quella di chi ha compilato il Python.

Quale CHOSTS hai?

Potresti verificare in posti tipo "/usr/lib/python" e simili se trovi percorsi che contengono la stringa i486 oppure i586 o i686 ?

----------

## MyZelF

A questo punto non è più semplice risolvere come suggerito da fedeliallalinea? Ovvero boot da livecd -> chroot -> emerge python ?

----------

## MadMac

Certamente.... solo funzionasse "emerge"......

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> A questo punto non è più semplice risolvere come suggerito da fedeliallalinea? Ovvero boot da livecd -> chroot -> emerge python ?

 

Per farlo dovrebbe prima scompattare uno stage sulla /. No?

----------

## MyZelF

Magari in /tmp tentando di copiare a mano quello che serve per rimettere in sesto python.

----------

## MadMac

In pratica ho fatto qualcosa di simile, almeno credo..... non son esperto di linux, anzi.... ho provato questi step.

boot da live cd (completo di stage 1-2-3)

scompatto lo stage3

chroot 

e qui non mi env-update....

l'idea era appunto di reinstallare python ma non ci riesco sicuramente per qualche errore mio negli step.

Poi mi pare di capire che /usr/bin/python debba essere un direttorio mentre io mi ritrovo due link e un file.......  [:confused:]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pc2 bin # ls -l python*
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           16 Mar 16 01:54 python -> /usr/bin/python2
> ...

 

La var CHOST dove la trovo?????

----------

## MyZelF

Pensavo qualcosa del genere:

1) Boot da live cd

2) monti le partizioni

3) decomprimi da qualche parte (es /tmp) uno stage 1

4) copia quello che serve dallo stage a /mnt/gentoo/path_dei_pezzi

I "pezzi" includono almeno:

/usr/sbin/py*

/usr/lib/py*

/usr/bin/py*

/usr/include/py*

5) chroot

6) se python funziona riemergi python, altrimenti esci dal chroot (exit), copia quello che manca e torna al punto 5

P.S.: per CHOST controlla in /etc/make.conf

----------

## randomaze

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> Poi mi pare di capire che /usr/bin/python debba essere un direttorio mentre io mi ritrovo due link e un file.......  [:confused:]
> 
> 

 

In realtà io supponevo (non ho un linux sottomano....) che:

/usr/lib/python

fosse una directory.

Comunque, fammi capire un'attimo. Tu hai già scompattato uno stage sopra la root directory?

----------

## MadMac

Ok facciamo un punto....

in  /usr/lib/ trovo due directories (guardavo /usr/bin )

python2.2

python2.3

in make.conf il CHOST

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

Credo sia un problema di path come detto da randomize.

Provo anche ad eseguire la procedura suggerita da MyZelF che mi pare moooolto piu corretta di quella che eseguito io.

in /usr/lib/python2.2 ci sono tutti i file, mentre in python2.3 ci sono solo due directories lib-dynload e site-packages

----------

## randomaze

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> Ok facciamo un punto....
> 
> in  /usr/lib/ trovo due directories (guardavo /usr/bin )
> 
> python2.2
> ...

 

Prova a fare qualcosa tipo:

```

#cd /usr/lib

#mv python2.3 python2.3.old

#ln -s python2.2 python2.3

```

Sospetto che hai i path che puntano verso python 2.3 ma, non avendo terminato l'installazione quella directory é incompleta (oltre a non avere il giusto eseguibile... il che potrebbe generare problemi con l'accesso alle librerie!)

----------

## MadMac

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *MadMac wrote:*   Ok facciamo un punto....
> 
> in  /usr/lib/ trovo due directories (guardavo /usr/bin )
> 
> python2.2
> ...

 

Ho provato ma nulla cambia..... provero' ricopiare i file come detto prima.

Sempre grazie per la vostra disponibilita'  ...

----------

## MadMac

BINGO!!!!

Finalmente buone nuove...... allora.

Ho rinominato in /usr/lib  le due subdirectories python2.2 e python 2.3

Ho messo il CDLIVE e ho fatto il mount (senza fare il boot da CD).

Ho scompattato lo stage1 in /tmp

Copiato beceramente da /tmp/usr/lib/python2.2 a /usr/lib

ora emerge funziona.... aspetto a cantare vittoria quando saro' riuscito a reinstallare python.

Credo di dover fare emerge -e python 

Se no FERMATEMI !!!!!    :Confused: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> Credo di dover fare emerge -e python 
> 
> Se no FERMATEMI !!!!!    

 

fermoooooo!!!!!!!!!!   :Laughing: 

diciamo che python dovresti già averlo, visto che emerge funzia. Fai cosi': 

```
# emerge -UDpv world
```

Se non ti dice nulla, allora non c'e' nulla da reinstallare/aggiornare  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> diciamo che python dovresti già averlo, visto che emerge funzia. Fai cosi': 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dato che il sistema é già abbastanza instabile di suo farei un:

```
# emerge -Udpv world
```

...giusto per avere le idee chiare sul cosa é in ~x86 e cosa no.

Comunque mi sa che il python é bell'é andato vista l'origine del 3d per cui sarebbe da riemergere...

----------

## MadMac

Mi dice questo...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pc2 tmp # emerge -UDpv world
> 
> >>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.
> ...

 

Intanto ho copiato anche /usr/include/python2.2 dal /tmp

quindi in totale la copia di 

/usr/bin/py*

/usr/lib/py*

/usr/include/py*

Altro non c'era......

Prima si imbellinava con python-updater e segnalava anche la mancanza di dev-python/pyxml-0.8.3 .

Quindi ora dovrei solo fare

emerge -u system

emerge -u world

Giusto?

----------

## randomaze

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.3.3  +X +berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc +gdbm -ipv6 +ncurses +readline +ssl +tcltk -ucs2  0 kB
> 
> [ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyxml-0.8.3 [0.8.2]  712 kB
> ...

 

Io farei una cosa alla volta.

```

emerge -u python

```

Stando attento a tutti (beh quasi) i messaggi che da, e seguento la procedura con l'updater.

Poi:

```

emerge -u pyxml

```

e poi il resto.

Tienici informati.

----------

## MadMac

Questo con la d minuscola

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pc2 tmp # emerge -Udpv world
> 
> >>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.
> ...

 

Sta gentoo e' come una mamma... ti accorgi di quanto serve solo quando si ammala....   :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> Sta gentoo e' come una mamma... ti accorgi di quanto serve solo quando si ammala....  

 

No, grazie al cielo mia mamma non restava occupata per ore perché stava emergendo openoffice  :Laughing: 

Comunque... l'unico pacchetto che ti dice di aggiornare veramente é il python .

Attendi un poco per vedere se interviene qualcun'altro in questo thread (non si sa mai...) e dopo prova ad emergerlo.

----------

## MadMac

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, grazie al cielo mia mamma non restava occupata per ore perché stava emergendo openoffice 
> 
> Comunque... l'unico pacchetto che ti dice di aggiornare veramente é il python .
> ...

 

OK.  ho comunque eseguito

emerge -u python

/usr/sbin/python-updater

emerge -u pyxml

tutto ok.

Ricevo una segnalazione  al termine delle installazioni....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Auto-cleaning packages ...
> 
> INCOMPLETE MERGE: /var/db/pkg/dev-python/-MERGING-pyxml-0.8.2
> ...

 

Mo'!  che vuol dire?

Ps.: La mia mi fregava il motorino.... che e' peggio... ed ora il cellulare..   :Sad: 

----------

## MadMac

Messo come risolto il problema python .... 

Grazie di cuore a tutti ....

Ho altri problemi su apache2 e sulla compilazione del kernel 2.6.4. se non risolvo ci risentiamo.

Grazie ancora e ciao... 

madmac (piero.mac altrove)

----------

## MyZelF

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> >>> Auto-cleaning packages ...
> 
> INCOMPLETE MERGE: /var/db/pkg/dev-python/-MERGING-pyxml-0.8.2
> 
> 

 

Rimuovi quel file e il problema dovrebbe essere risolto.

----------

## MadMac

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *MadMac wrote:*   >>> Auto-cleaning packages ...
> 
> INCOMPLETE MERGE: /var/db/pkg/dev-python/-MERGING-pyxml-0.8.2
> 
>  
> ...

 

Yes SIR!!! 

Hai ragione..... pulito... devo riconoscere una certa efficacia nei tuoi interventi. Grazie!

Il fatto e' che dopo la cozzata al muro ho paura anche a togliere la polvere dal monitor.....

Per esempio per compilare il kernel 2.6.4 mi blocco di fronte alla pletora di settaggi di cui almeno l'80% non conosco il significato. Anche seguendo la guida per il passaggio dal 2.4 al 2.6 basta che ad uno step la mia installazione risponda picche che mi trovo appiedato... [:fagiano:]

Gentoo / linux sono ok, ma forse mi piace piu' pedalare (usare) che fare il meccanico (riparare - adeguare). Pero' per usare linux bisogna pur essere anche "canta-autori" ..... altrimenti lo userebbe anche bill_gates.dll

Ciao e grazie ancora...

MadMac.

----------

## MyZelF

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> Per esempio per compilare il kernel 2.6.4 mi blocco di fronte alla pletora di settaggi di cui almeno l'80% non conosco il significato.

 

Fai riferimento all'handbook gentoo e alle voci dell'help di menuconfig. In caso di dubbio chiedi sul forum...  :Wink: 

----------

## MadMac

A propos...

Nel corso dei post avevo accennato ad un problema con apache2.0.48 dopo l'emerge world. Ho scoperto di essere in buona compagnia e qui c'e' il link alla scheda del bug.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32389

Forse puo' servire a qualcun'altro.... 

Ciao 

madmac

----------

